# Last Desperate Cry for Help!!!!!!!



## Learner Les (29 May 2010)

I have a SIP 16" scrollsaw and just cannot get the blades to grip in the top clamp/holder. I spent the first 6 months of scolling rounding off allen keys and screw heads and stripping threads in the clamp. SIP supplied some more clamps but still the blade cannot be held tight enough. I have tried roughing the clamp faces and end of the blades but no good. I have tried the Bristol Lever tip given in a previous message which makes life a lot easier to change blades but frustration got the better of me this week and in an attempt to tighten the clamp enough to hold the damn blade I stripped the thread on the lever! When the blade holds I really enjoy scrolling but my patience is exhausted and unless someone can help the damn saw is going to the tip! Help please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StevieB (29 May 2010)

Its not the saw that is at fault, it sounds like the blade clamps. I do not have a SIP so cannot offer specific advice, but I would try and source some alternative clamps (do the hegner ones fit, or try Axminster for clamps that fit their saws) and see if you can get something that works for you. To scrap the entire saw would be a bit drastic. Worst case scenario - make the blade thicker with a bit of araldite or similar, let it set then clamp to that!

Sorry I cannot offer more specific advice,

Steve


----------



## The Weegie (29 May 2010)

I have the SIP. Used it 3 times a week for maybe 2 hours a day. Never had any major problems with Blade clamp. Blade would slip out at the top clamp. I adjusted the blade at the bottom clamp slightly which helped.

Had to replace the screws recently right enough.


----------



## laird (29 May 2010)

Don't have a SIP, got a Delta. But the only grip problems I've had are always in the top clamp. It's always been due to me either not leaving enough blade to fit in the top clamp, or pushing the blade too far back in the top clamp.


----------



## Mouse (30 May 2010)

Hi Les,
I have the SIP16". The problems are mainly down to poor quality control.

Check out my early posts, I found the main problems and sorted them out before I started scrolling.

Keep the blades toward the front of the holders, just to the back of the V in the clamp where the pin from a pinned blade would sit.You should not need much pressure to secure the blades. Try and equal out the amount of blade in the top and bottom clamps. To set the tension,have it fairly loose when you put the lever down then fine tune by turning the lever.
My saw is a dream to use. 
HTH


----------



## hawkinob (30 May 2010)

Hi,
Don't know the Sip 16. Is the blade clamp like the picture here (I hope it's attached!):-





[/img]

I have a saw, not the Sip, with this type of clamp and did a simple adjustment that works for me.

Bob H.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (30 May 2010)

I have this style blade clamp in proxxon.
What did You change ?
Is possible to make fast blade changing clamps ?
Something like this http://www.dick.biz/product/704805/Hegn ... detail.jsf


----------



## Mouse (30 May 2010)

Hi Bob,
Looks identical to the SIP and many others


----------



## Mouse (30 May 2010)

Hi tigerhellmaker,
This was my solution https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/sip- ... 38473.html
works a treat


----------



## Learner Les (30 May 2010)

thanks for the advice folks, I will try again later and will start by adjusting the lower clamp. and use Mouse's advice on the top clamp.
Mouse - I followed your advice on the quick change lever but stripped the thread!!!! Which post did you give details on the main problems?
Hawkinob - Yep the clamp is just like that.


----------



## Mouse (30 May 2010)

Hi Les,
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/new-saw-t38322.html


----------



## hawkinob (31 May 2010)

Hi,
This is my answer:-
(again hopefully the attachment works):-






It works for me and also a couple of other scrollers in our small club.
I did both top and bottom clamps this way.
Regards,
Bob H.

p.s. This has been posted before.


----------



## Learner Les (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks all of you for your help. I tried Mouse's tips but still no good so I have cut the clamp as Hawkinob suggested and this seems to work.
Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## margin (1 Jul 2010)

Learner Les":ixcrnal8 said:


> thanks for the advice folks, I will try again later and will start by adjusting the lower clamp. and use Mouse's advice on the top clamp.
> Mouse - I followed your advice on the quick change lever but stripped the thread!!!! Which post did you give details on the main problems?
> Hawkinob - Yep the clamp is just like that.



Goodevening Les

I have had the same problem in the past and decided to buy a variable delta scroll saw with quick change top and bottom mounts. Cost me £125 but was the best thing i could have done. Worth every penny as made the whole thing a pleasure.

Regards Margin


----------

